# What Color? (B)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color is this pigeon? (Its eyes are white in the middle than pink on the outter)


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

i think its andalusian


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This is a T-pattern brown, might be spread, though I'd need to see the tail to be certain. Andalusian is an indigo blue colour, not brown at all.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would think Brown spread from what I can see of the tail, The eye is false pearl which is what you have observed as being light in the middle darkening out to red/pink


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like an 'lavender' to me i.e. ashe red spread probably bar pattern.
Open up the wing and you should see red flecking on the tips?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, probably brown


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

We're agreed on the brown Becky, but is it spread or T-pattern velvet? I'm leaning toward spread now too, but there might be a bit of a tail bar. What's your take?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

He is moulting right now but here is it's tail and wing feathers....


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Based on the last picture I would change my mind to brown spread.
However it really doesn't even look like the same picture. 
_First one looked like it has faint red bars in the wing?_
My lavenders have much lighter tails.
I guess I can write it off as a dark picture decieving me.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sure that it is the same pigeon, I only have one of it. Sorry, maybe the picture was too dark or light.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Pictures can be deceiving. This is definitely a brown spread.

Note the difference in color of the new and old flights - that is the effect on brown of sun bleaching. You can even see the difference where the overlapping flights shaded each other if you look closely.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, Brown spread as suspected, Twin turbo, We or atleast I love all your posts, I guess if you have the time in future a colour of the wing, tail, eye and total bird would help us give more definite answers straight off the bat. I like that you have a mix of colours in your homers, If I could be bothered I would get some pics of mine but there is always something more important to do, Like scrape the shelves or clean the waters.


----------

